# HSU ULS-15 vs ED A7S-450



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Which offers more for the money?

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?t=2&products_id=640

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls15.html


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The answers you'll find will vary, because sufficient measurements do not exist for these subwoofers.

Some will tell you the ED sounds great, others will tell you the HSU sounds great. 

And that's really the gist of it when it comes to subwoofers. Most of the time, they do sound great, especially well damped, high surface area, quality design motor subwoofers like the ones being discussed here - not to mention both are sealed which makes optimal design even easier. You'd sooner hear the difference in placement and room modes/nodes before you truly, genuinely hear differences between these two subwoofers once properly equalized.

The HSU uses an XBL^2 motor so I have no doubt it can produce clean, deep bass with low distortion. I'm less knowledgable on elemental designs subs, as their lead times are too long for me (supposedly great customer service though, mind you)

The biggest audible difference between low distortion subwoofers you can hear is usually in their upper bass performance as they hand off to main speakers. Some subwoofers work best crossed at 40hz or 60hz whereas others are happy even crossed at 120hz. Your best bet is to discuss with the manufacturer your intended crossover point and see what they suggest.

Whatever you choose, multiple subs - two or three at least - is the way to go. Three spaced twelves will outperform a single 18 or 15 any day IMO.

If you want my suggestion, if you want to buy a sub "online" - it's to search for subs that have actually been measured at max SPL output, outdoor groundplane, and compare them. Where drivers / amps begin to strain is where differences between subwoofers become audible, and without these measurements it boils down to what a person may have heard, in his room, at his seating position, at his distance, and her headache over the giant "thing" in the living room.


----------

